# Advice about clinics



## catztayl (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone had any advice about which clinic to choose for an initial consultation about the way forward for us?

I've had all the tests done at Preston Hospital and basically been told that they can't find anything wrong with either me or DH, except my age, 42. You'd think I'd be pleased to be told that my hormone levels appear to be fairly normal, and that DH's tests were ok, but sometimes that makes it harder to accept that after 2 years I've not had even a hint of a pregnancy.   

Anyway, after going back to the Dr's today I now have a choice of taking the plunge and going to a fertility clinic of my choice. It's a bit of a scary thought, and I havent really got a clue what to expect or where to go. My Dr suggested either Manchester, Leeds or Nottingham. Has anyone had experience of any of these clinics? What did you think?

Any information about them would be great before I go back to the Drs and get him to refer us on.

Many thanks

Judy


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there


all I know is when I was researching the best clinics in the country, CARE at Nottingham came up time and time again as one of the most cutting edge clinics north of London. They have some very very top docs there and are doing things at the cutting edge of IVF technology, and their results are good too.
so maybe worth a try?


good luck


Lily x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, when we searched for UK clinics, both CARE Manchester and Nottingham came top on our list, as we wanted a clinic outside London.

We did have treatment with CARE Manchester and they were very professional, helpful and put me on a protocol that got some good results, sadly I didn't get a BFP with the treatment and decided to move onto donor egg but I would certainly recommend the clinic.

Hope that helps a little
Beth


----------



## catztayl (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for that info about Manchester, Beth. We opted to be referred there and have had the initial paperwork through to complete and send back. Unfortunately we can't make the appointment time they've given us so will have to ring and reschedule if possible.

It's all very scary and I find it hard to deal with sometimes - never ever imagined we would be in this position and it's very difficult to handle emotionally.


----------

